# String walking and compounds



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

There are several older bows around most suitable for stringwalking. Personally, I am all in favor of the Barnsdale "Classic X". It has all the latest manufacturing techniques and materials with all of the "classic" features that made good finger bows what they were and are supposed to be.:shade:


----------



## USCG Barebow (Feb 17, 2004)

*String Walking*

Ditto. I just ordered a Classic X.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Pilotmill,

We seem to be on the same track. I am in the process of getting a finger bow so that I can shoot NFAA barebow with a compound. I can't imagine myself using a sight or release.


----------



## USCG Barebow (Feb 17, 2004)

*Classic X*

Pilotmill,
Here is the link to the Classic X. It may look costly, but if you want a newer bow that you can use for barebow you will pay just as much. With this one, Dave will build it to your exact specifications.
Alan

http://www.barnsdalearchery.com/CLASSICX.html


----------



## hoosiertowman (Feb 16, 2011)

i have shot barebow since 1963 i am 65 now in the late seventys i was shooting in the low 290 s with a recurve string walking i quit shooting when the compounds first got popular a few years later i came back after tring several different bows i liked the jennings t star in the mid 80 s in 2 years i never shot under 290 in tournament and several 299 s i have started shooting again in jan of 2011 its hard to shoot a 270 everone says its my age to this i say b.s. i got good eyes and im steady for fingers i think its the length of the bows ive been shooting a hoyt pro tec 43 ata last week i found a hoyt pro tec with lx pro limbs that is 46 ata and the first day i shot 15 points more than my best previous score fingr shooters string walking look for a longer bow there is always one guy that can do something that others cant do if u know someone that is shooting good scores with a short bow he is one of these people for indoor shooting if u shoot 3 fletched arrows and 2 bare shafts and get them to group at 10 yards u are set about as good as u are going to be


----------



## scottranderson (Aug 9, 2009)

I have been string walking componds for a long time. I like the hoyt vantage ltd. Its the most string walking freindly bow outside of barnsdale or same as barnsdale. Mine is 44.75 ata 8.25 bh and accuwheels accuwheels do shine with fingers there great. I have only gone back to freestyle unlimted. I also loved it with bowhunter compond (gap shooting).


----------



## myya (Feb 3, 2003)

I know where there are 2 old time bows that would be what you might be looking for.
1) PSE Magnaflite Elite with Barnsdale limbs that were built for PSE by Barnsdale, 30-31" draw, Vector 3 wheel system, about 60# max., and right handed. Bow is in mint condition, reworked and has been upgraded to Fast Flite yoke system.
2) Hoyt ProVantage Hunter, right handed, about 70#@34" draw, ProWheel system(50% lett-off), and grey Camellian Camo. This one has been used but in very good shape.
If interested, send me a PM and I will get you in touch with the proshop owner that has them. Very reputable business in Michigan.
The bows are priced to go to a good home.
I hope this will help.
Myya


----------



## pilotmill (Dec 10, 2008)

thanks all for the comments. Looking at the X by barnsdale. I saw I just missed one here in Classified but will keep my eye out. In the 
mean time I have been shooting a Hoyt Aspen with LX pro limbs and it feels pretty good. Working out my crawls with it and hoping to do a combo of gap and crawl to keep up closer to the nock.. Thanks all and hope to see some of you at the NFAA shoots. Gar.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Gar,

For indoor target I use the bottom of the target to shorten my crawl. I also put string silencers on to slow the bow down -- and being a target guy, I do not use string silencers. I just picked up an old Pearson Classic Pro off ebay for $80. So far I am pretty happy with it. It weighs a bit less than my Jennings TSTAR XT which makes it easier to hold for long periods of time. I had the opportunity to shoot a Barnsdale Classic X. It is a great bow that you should definitely consider if you feel like laying out the $1000 needed to get one. I have slated that as my retirement bow when I get to the point where I cannot hold my recurves any longer. Until then, I am sticking with the barebow recurve and shooting the compound as a change of pace (along with longbow with wood arrows).


----------



## pilotmill (Dec 10, 2008)

Hank D

We are on the same wave length. I have a 4 active bows ready at all times. the olympic freestyle setup, the barebow (fita recurve), the barebow 
compound and the longbow (love making wood arrows). I dont have alot of cash for another bow but..... I do want to set up a compound FSL. My fav is 
my Spig. Revolution right now. I love to tinker with them all. Gar.


----------



## whitebuck (Oct 17, 2003)

From recollection the Hoyt 46" ATA is the one Charley Washburn was/is using, I've shot with Brad Marshall in the UK before he moved back to the USA, but Charley is the most relaxed shooter, accurate compound Bare Bow it's been my privilege to know and shoot with .... 

Brad, Byron Korby and Bruce Shelley did a small booklet, 'String Walkers Trilogy' explaining how each one set his bow up and shot, that was a long time ago, early 90's, doubt if you'll find one online, might try a wanted ad here .... having said that it's here http://www.floridaarchery.org/BarebowTrilogy.pdf

Also Charley was a Hoyt staff shooter, so he had no choice ..... I'm sure he'd have loved my Barnsdale Classic X as much as I do

If you're talking new bow then the Barnsdale wins every time as Dave will make it for *you*, as opposed to putting it together to fit you .... it's quite a feeling knowing this bow was built solely for you to use

WB


----------

